# can i work in Quebec ?? Please advise



## aparveen (Jul 23, 2009)

hello,

I am coming to canada under the High Skilled Permanent resident (federal) program.

Am I allowed to work in the Quebec region as well once I gain Permanent residency under federal program?

If not, what do i need to do to make accessible to the Quebec Job market. Please advise..

thanks a lot

Praveen.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

aparveen said:


> hello,
> 
> I am coming to canada under the High Skilled Permanent resident (federal) program.
> 
> ...


As a Permanent Resident (PR) you are free to work/live in any part of Canada you desire. Do you speak/write fluent French? Doing so will greatly enhance your employment opportunities in Quebec.


----------



## aparveen (Jul 23, 2009)

Auld Yin said:


> As a Permanent Resident (PR) you are free to work/live in any part of Canada you desire. Do you speak/write fluent French? Doing so will greatly enhance your employment opportunities in Quebec.


Hello Auld,

Thanks a lot for your reply. I don't speak french but I see some of the companies related to my field (Electronics) are based in Bromont. 

I Don't understand, why there are two types of Permanent Residency application (one is federal and the other is Quebec).

I have read somewhere on the web that for working in Quebec you need to credential your documents from the Quebec government. Is this right??

thanks a lot
parveen


----------

